# emprex TV remote codes?



## mikebridge (Sep 18, 2000)

picked up a new emprex 3701 (37" LCD, 1920x1080), can't figure out what remote code to use to control it, anyone figure out which code set it uses?


----------



## Triforce66 (May 21, 2005)

You ever figure out the code? I have a 32" and I am unable to figure out the code too.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Guys, when you buy these off brand TV's, you have to factor in $50 for a learning TiVo remote...
http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp


----------



## Triforce66 (May 21, 2005)

Mike Lang said:


> Guys, when you buy these off brand TV's, you have to factor in $50 for a learning TiVo remote...
> http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp


I never knew these existed, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Newspix100 (Sep 28, 2002)

While looking into the Emprex brand (someone had the 32 inch LCD VERY cheap this week), I found a notation that I think was on the Emprex site that said the unit was NOT compatible with universal remotes. Not sure how that could be, but that's what it said ..


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Newspix100 said:


> While looking into the Emprex brand (someone had the 32 inch LCD VERY cheap this week), I found a notation that I think was on the Emprex site that said the unit was NOT compatible with universal remotes. Not sure how that could be, but that's what it said ..


As in no remote has a preset code, too new, learning remotes would work.


----------



## Newspix100 (Sep 28, 2002)

So how are these Emprex LCDs? Couldn't find anything about them on the web.


----------

